# Frage zu karaf-Tutorium zum Programmieren von Service und Consumer



## pkm (12. Aug 2020)

Ich expermientiere gerade ein bisschen mit Apache karaf, und dazu mache ich ein Tutorium von einem Uday Ogra: https://medium.com/@udayogra/write-...h-other-in-eclipse-in-10-minutes-46c1bed0b460

Jetzt gibt es da eine Sache, die ich nicht verstehe. Es sollen zwei verschiedene bundles als mvn-Projekte angelegt werden:

bundle1 enthält einen Aktivator, der ein Interface implementiert, welcher nur kucken soll, ob ein String ein Palindrom ist oder nicht.

bundle2 soll diesen konsumieren.

Wenn ich nun bundle1 und bundle2 als jeweils unterschiedliche mvn-Projekte anlege, dann kann ich das Interface Palindromeservice.java im Activator des bundle2 ja nicht importieren, da es in einem anderen Projekt ist, daher kommt auch die Fehlermeldung im Activator von bundle2:



> The import org.ogra.bundle1 cannot be resolved.



Meine Struktur sieht so aus:



Oder habe ich die Ausführungen des Herrn Ogra irgendwie falsch verstanden?


----------



## httpdigest (12. Aug 2020)

In dem Tutorial fehlt bei Schritt 6 noch die Angabe von bundle1 als Maven Dependency in der pom.xml von bundle2.


----------



## mihe7 (12. Aug 2020)

Hier fehlt offensichtlich eine Abhängigkeit in bundle2. Dort musst Du bundle1 hinzufügen.


----------



## pkm (12. Aug 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

